# is paypal working in India?



## Cool Buddy (Oct 20, 2011)

As far as I remember, Paypal had withdrawn it's services in India. Is it working again?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

You can definitely pay through paypal but to receive funds you will be required to provide your PAN number.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 20, 2011)

I have never used paypal before. Can I use a debit card to pay through paypal? or I need a credit card?


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine is linked to CC. Not sure about Debit Card.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 20, 2011)

Cool Buddy said:


> I have never used paypal before. Can I use a debit card to pay through paypal? or I need a credit card?


Yes you can. Only VISA and Mastercard cards are supported.

Also, Debit cards are known to not work with paypal during overseas payments so may want to use a credit card.


----------



## johnybravojr (Oct 21, 2011)

In my short and recent experience with PayPal, I can't make purchases using the money available in the account(received as payment for some business, online sales, etc.). I can only withdraw it to my bank account. I can only use the linked bank account/credit card/debit card to pay for online services/purchase. This restriction is for India.

Also, now I can't park funds in PP account anymore. It automatically withdraws it to my bank account every day.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 21, 2011)

^ thats the restriction they had to put [RBI guidelines ].now you only buy using  Credit Card


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, so we can also receive money. That's good. Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 26, 2011)

I have an SBI Debit card with Maestro logo. Can I link it to a Paypal account and *receive* money (in *dollars*) from overseas?

I have a PAN.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2011)

gdebojyoti said:


> I have an SBI Debit card with Maestro logo. Can I link it to a Paypal account and *receive* money (in *dollars*) from overseas?
> 
> I have a PAN.


1. You can't link a maestro card to paypal. It's either VISA or Mastercard.

2. You need a bank account (not just your debit card) to withdraw money to.


----------



## ajith025 (Nov 28, 2011)

gdebojyoti said:


> I have an SBI Debit card with Maestro logo. Can I link it to a Paypal account and *receive* money (in *dollars*) from overseas?
> 
> I have a PAN.



Enable online banking for your bank account, and link it to your pay pal account, then you can receive money using your pp account which will be credited to your bank account linked to pp automatically each day.


----------



## johnybravojr (Nov 28, 2011)

These days, the money is not getting autowithdrawn to my bank account. I guess it has something to do with the INR-USD exchange rates.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 28, 2011)

ajith025 said:


> Enable online banking for your bank account, and link it to your pay pal account, then you can receive money using your pp account which will be credited to your bank account linked to pp automatically each day.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 28, 2011)

Check out the latest policy change for Indian users. Till now, the few members who are using paypal, now its complete goodbye.

RBI, u suck, big time.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Nov 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Check out the latest policy change for Indian users. Till now, the few members who are using paypal, now its complete goodbye.
> 
> RBI, u suck, big time.



As far as I know there is a limit of 500$ on receiving payment via paypal. That is, you can't accept more than 500$ at a time.

So it's not a "complete goodbye"...


----------



## Pravas (Dec 29, 2011)

Lately I've been trying to  link my SBI Maestro card. Everything was done....but when it was time to receive ”two small deposits” from paypal(which is used for confirming the bank accounts), I didn't receive any. It's been about 15 days and when I inquired the same from paypal they sent me some RBI faqs and stuff related to adding bank accounts in India.

Anyway my question is, whether I could request cheque from paypal. If yes what are the condition and process...


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 29, 2011)

I too tried first with an SBI savings account and I didn't receive the deposit. Then I used a UBI account and got the deposit within 2-3 days. Seems there is some problem with SBI


----------



## gdebojyoti (Dec 30, 2011)

That is because SBI sucks as far as Paypal issues are concerned!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

I had previously tried and failed to link my SBI Debit Card/Bank Account to Paypal. Now I use my Axis Bank Debit Card/Account with paypal. I use paypal only for purchases. I can also buy items from international shops too. My account is verified.


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Not a normal PAN no which every Indian has
But a business PAN no which no one has


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Skynaveen said:


> Not a normal PAN no which every Indian has
> But a business PAN no which no one has



what? I didn't get what you said there.. I have updated my personal PAN number in PayPal.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

@ Charan: how do you add money in your paypal from the linked bank account? 
I use paypal only to receive money & they are auto withdrawn on every Saturday, but never understood the questioned part.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @ Charan: how do you add money in your paypal from the linked bank account?
> I use paypal only to receive money & they are auto withdrawn on every Saturday, but never understood the questioned part.



Actually, I cannot add funds into my account, whenever I place an order, paypal charges my debit card i.e., money is transferred to my paypal account ( Exact amount of the purchase ) then the money is transferred to the merchant. 

Attached is the screenshot of one of my recent transactions. notice that the transaction looks like the reverse of what I mentioned i.e., first money is transferred to the merchant and then my card is charged.

if there is any difference in the exchange rate (usually I will be charged more than the exchange rate), the difference is credited to my back account after a couple of days.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 3, 2012)

Someone is going to pay me and is asking for my Paypal ID , i am suppose to give my EMail with which I log in to Paypal right ?

My Paypal account is verified.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 3, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Someone is going to pay me and is asking for my Paypal ID , i am suppose to give my EMail with which I log in to Paypal right ?
> 
> My Paypal account is verified.


Yeah.


----------



## ankiy (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Check out the latest policy change for Indian users. Till now, the few members who are using paypal, now its complete goodbye.
> 
> RBI, u suck, big time.



i want to integrate paypal as gateway in my e-commerce website , can u tell me if it goes fine with indian currency ....
and its tems and conditions??

thanks


----------



## asingh (Oct 12, 2012)

^^
Yes, it is fine. You will need to bind a bank account with the PP account. It will start to receive and debit also. You also need a valid PAN which they verify. Takes some days.


----------

